# costruzione della frase



## Zordkhan

Ho un problema con questa frase, che dovrei tradurre in inglese:

...E al novero delle statue equestri che ella [=la studiosa riferita nella frase precedente] cita come di evidente ispirazione leonardesca, anche questa < = quella di Budapest > si può aggiungere, che ritrae un motivo a lungo elaborato da Leonardo e dei suoi studi probabilmente si valse per ottenere l’equilibrio delle masse, ma che di Leonardo nella composizione non sa trovare i giusti rapporti di proporzione e di movimento.

Che cos'è il soggetto del verbo sapere? La studiosa, oppure il soggetto impersonale, "si"?

Ed è veramente corretta la frase italiana?

Contesto: un saggio scritto nel 2017, ma la frase che ho chiesto è una citazione da una recensione di un altro saggio, scritta nel 1925. L'autore era storica dell'arte, la recensione è stata pubblicata in L'Arte, 1925.


----------



## bearded

Zordkhan said:


> Che cos'è il soggetto del verbo sapere? La studiosa, oppure il soggetto impersonale, "si"?


Secondo me il soggetto di ''sa'' è il pronome relativo ''che'': ''anche questa (statua) si può aggiungere, che (=la quale) ritrae... e ..si valse...,ma che non sa trovare i giusti rapporti..''. Logicamente la frase non è giusta, perché chi ''si vale'' e ''non sa trovare gli stessi rapporti di Leonardo'' è uno scultore, non la statua stessa. Però grammaticalmente per me non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Zordkhan

Bene, grazie mille! Infatti originalmente avevo posto la domanda in un altro forum, poi è stata spostata. Ma l'importante è di ridurre l ansia grammaticale  Grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

..





> E al novero delle statue equestri che ella  cita come di evidente ispirazione leonardesca,   si può aggiungere *anche questa*, che ritrae un motivo a lungo elaborato da Leonardo e dei *cui* studi probabilmente si valse per ottenere l’equilibrio delle masse, ma che di Leonardo nella composizione non sa trovare i giusti rapporti di proporzione e di movimento


La frase per me ha senso solo con le correzioni che ho evidenziato e con soggetto l'autore dell'opera (se citato in precedenza). Altrimenti non saprei.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> La frase per me ha senso solo con le correzioni che ho evidenziato


Sono d'accordo sullo spostamento di 'anche questa' che rende più chiara la costruzione (però l'originale ''anche questa si può aggiungere, che...'' è in un registro più elevato e classicheggiante). Non sono invece d'accordo sul 'dei cui': secondo me non c'è l'esigenza di un altro relativo. '''..anche questa che ritrae un motivo ..di Leonardo e..si avvalse dei suoi studi..''' a me sembra che scorra.
La questione del soggetto secondo me è così: nel pensiero di chi ha scritto la frase c'è uno scultore, ma, dato che i verbi si riferiscono a quel ''che'', la statua è stata ''personificata''!


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> La questione del soggetto secondo me è così: nel pensiero di chi ha scritto la frase c'è uno scultore, ma, dato che i verbi si riferiscono a quel ''che'', la statua è stata ''personalizzata''!


 Per me non ha senso ma non posso aggiungere altro a meno di non leggere il testo integrale.


----------



## Zordkhan

Grazie a tutti. 

...dunque, alla fine della frase "la statuetta non riesce a riprodurre i giusti rapporti leonardeschi di proporzione e movimento" ? Si potrebbe dire anche cosi? Anche la posizione delle parole "di Leonardo" mi fa pensare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Zordkhan said:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> ...dunque, alla fine della frase "la statuetta non riesce a riprodurre i giusti rapporti leonardeschi di proporzione e movimento" ? Si potrebbe dire anche cosi? Anche la posizione delle parole "di Leonardo" mi fa pensare.


Da chi e quando è stato scritto il testo?


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## Zordkhan

Scusate... si, il contesto va sempre dato. Infatti mi sono un po perduto negli dettagli... Anche se sto traducendo un saggio scritto nel 2017, la frase che ho chiesto è una citazione da una recensione di un altro saggio, scritta nel 1925. L'autore era storica dell'arte, la recensione è stata pubblicata in L'Arte, 1925.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me non ha senso ma non posso aggiungere altro a meno di non leggere il testo integrale.


La recensione (una paginetta) si può leggere qua.
La frase è un po' contorta ma, a mio parere, di bello stile e comprensibile così com'è.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> La recensione (una paginetta) si può leggere qua.
> La frase è un po' contorta ma, a mio parere, di bello stile e comprensibile così com'è.


Non trovo la parte che stiamo analizzando mella pagina che hai indicato


----------



## lorenzos

È proprio alla fine, l'ultimo periodo della recensione di Anna Mara Brizio.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ah, grazie. L'interpretazione di @bearded è chiaramente quella giusta
 Mi aveva confuso il "si valse" che nel testo originale è "si vale" e si coordina bene con "ritrae" e "non sa trovare".


----------



## Zordkhan

Pietruzzo said:


> Ah, grazie. L'interpretazione di @bearded è chiaramente quella giusta
> Mi aveva confuso il "si valse" che nel testo originale è "si vale" e si coordina bene con "ritrae" e "non sa trovare".


Veramente? Per me è più chiaro nel passato remoto, nel senso che "Leonardo si valse dei suoi studi l'equilibrio delle masse". Fra l'altro il mio originale dice: si valse ... mi chiedo se l'autore non l'abbia cambiato espresso.



lorenzos said:


> La recensione (una paginetta) si può leggere qua.
> La frase è un po' contorta ma, a mio parere, di bello stile e comprensibile così com'è.


Grazie, molto interessante


----------



## Olaszinhok

Zordkhan said:


> mi chiedo se l'autore non l'abbia cambiato* espresso*.



Quest'_espresso è _un buffo francesismo.


----------



## Zordkhan

Olaszinhok said:


> Quest'_espresso è _un buffo francesismo.


infatti, avevo un dubbio, ma ho anche una scadenza :0/


----------



## Pietruzzo

Zordkhan said:


> Leonardo si valse dei suoi studi l'equilibrio delle masse"


 Allora. Il soggetto non è Leonardo ma la statua equestre che si vale, ovvero beneficia degli studi di Leonardo per l'equilibrio delle masse. Almeno io così capisco.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Almeno io così capisco.


Anch'io capisco così. Naturalmente si tratta di una metafora ('la statua si vale' significa che il suo scultore, nello scolpirla, si (av)vale...).


----------



## Zordkhan

Pietruzzo said:


> Allora. Il soggetto non è Leonardo ma la statua equestre che si vale, ovvero beneficia degli studi di Leonardo per l'equilibrio delle masse. Almeno io così capisco.


Grazie al bearded e al Pietruzzo - finalmente mi risulta più chiara la frase. Vero è che sotto lo stress della scadenza che si avvicinava mi ero un po' perso. Inoltre il saggio conteneva anche dei tratti in francese ... per questo la confusione delle due lingue, tra le quali non ho l'abitudine di cambiare. Ammirabile la Vostra pazienza, Signori


----------



## Olaszinhok

*Grazie al bearded e al Pietruzzo*

Zordkhan, sei milanese o portoghese?


----------



## bearded

Zordkhan said:


> dei tratti in francese ...la confusione delle due lingue ....Ammirabile la Vostra pazienza,


Anche qui c'è una piccola confusione tra le due lingue : si dice ''ammirevole'' ('Ammirabile' esiste, ma è poco usato e suona desueto o francesizzante).  Comunque la discussione è stata interessante anche per noi!


----------

